# stock sound system question



## NISMO82 (Feb 5, 2003)

I have an 03 spec V, with the stock stereo no RF package and I want to put a new radio in, can I buy a head unit that requires an external amp, so pretty much is there a stock amp in that sound system and would it power up my internals loud enough? Also I disconnected that so called "sub" in the back it sounds 10 times better for those of you who thought about doing that it's worth it.


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

from what i understand, the stock amp in the spec v is just like 90% of all other decks that you buy that dont need an amplifier. so i'm guessing that if you remove the factory radio, you're actually also removing the stock amp.


----------

